# Your favorite horse movies?



## JumpsxGlory (Dec 20, 2009)

Black Beauty
Hidalgo
Seabiscuit
Dreamer

And I am really looking forward to the new one that is coming out Secretariat


----------



## erikaharmony (May 25, 2009)

Hidalgo
spirit


----------



## CoyoteRoseRanch (Jul 1, 2010)

1.Spirit
2.Hidalgo
3.Wild Hearts Can't be Broken


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've never seen Hidalgo but I've heard it's good. I read the Seabiscuit book and bought the movie but still havent watched it yet!

Oh yea, I like Dreamer too. And Flicka lol


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ruffian
Seabiscuit
Black Beauty(I like the newer one better)
Casey's Shadow
Mustang Mountain (Old western films  )
Flicka & Flicka 2
Hidalgo
American Black Beauty
Horse Crazy


There's one more...That one about the girl with her blind dressage horse, when her husband ditches her and her kid at a hotel and they start working at a barn to make their wages and their horse Tolo goes blind...? I forget the name, but that was so touching. ^^
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

SorrelHorse said:


> There's one more...That one about the girl with her blind dressage horse, when her husband ditches her and her kid at a hotel and they start working at a barn to make their wages and their horse Tolo goes blind...? I forget the name, but that was so touching. ^^
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I love that one too..Its called the long shot


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hidalgo
Seabiscut
Dreamer
Wild Hearts Can't Be Broken
Flicka
Black Beauty


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

HeroMyOttb said:


> I love that one too..Its called the long shot


The Long Shot is my favorite movie of all time. 
Then...Spirit. I have a few others, one I think is called 'Touching Wild Horses.'


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't believe nobody has said it yet. _The Black Stallion_? Come on! It's one of the best movies out there horse related or not. I also really liked Hidalgo, but not as much as the Black Stallion.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

roro said:


> I can't believe nobody has said it yet. _The Black Stallion_? Come on! It's one of the best movies out there horse related or not. I also really liked Hidalgo, but not as much as the Black Stallion.


AH! I forgot about The Black Stallion!!! I have the tv show seasons too, it's a great movie.  
I just got my hands on Hidalgo, never seen it before, so I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

Hm ive never seen hildago i think i want to. i like flicka black beauty and sebiscuit.. i cant wait to see secritariat when it comes out!


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

I LOVED the long shot! It was such a good movie  Another good one is Ruffian. And have you guys seen the previews for the new movie about Secretarian? It looks pretty good too.


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

*Secretariat* Sorry


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Other than the ones already mentioned, there is one called Second Chances about a girl with a hurt leg that meets and falls in love with a horse with a hurt leg and they end up being a super barrel racing pair.

Also, the Man from Snowy River movies. I still cry when they fall down the hill and my heartbeat still gets to pumping when he comes up the hill in slow motion on the black horse. Also when the black horse runs over the guy trying to stab him.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

one that is really old but still good about a girl that wins a problem horse in a raffe then races him...its called National Velvet..anybody heard of it?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know anyone who hasn't heard of or seen NV.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I wanted to see International Velvet but I couldnt find it ):


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

Sylvester


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

Not in any order

Hidalgo, Spirit, Dreamer, The Black Stallion, Nico the Unicorn (hey, it's still a horse movie), Flicka


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I liked National Velvet too. Just watched Seabiscuit, I love it! Watched the last race a good 5 times :lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Other than the ones already mentioned, there is one called Second Chances about a girl with a hurt leg that meets and falls in love with a horse with a hurt leg and they end up being a super barrel racing pair.
> 
> Also, the Man from Snowy River movies. I still cry when they fall down the hill and my heartbeat still gets to pumping when he comes up the hill in slow motion on the black horse. Also when the black horse runs over the guy trying to stab him.


My mom picked up The Man From Snowy River a few months ago from a garage sale and I have yet to watch it. Thanks for the motivation to!


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Here is my movies in order.
1.Black Beauty
2.Black Stallion
3.Flicka
4.Flicka 2
5.Seabuiscuit
6.Long Shot
7.Wild Hearts cant be broken
8.Straight from the heart not really horsey but it involves a cowboy that falls in love with a city girl and well it has horses in it 
9.National Velvet.
10.Second Chances
and I can't wait to see Secretariat


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

HorseOfCourse said:


> one that is really old but still good about a girl that wins a problem horse in a raffe then races him...its called National Velvet..anybody heard of it?


I've heard of it...and used to rent it as a child 
good movie!


----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

1. Black Beauty, it's what showed me my love for horses 
2. Spirit
3. Black Velvet
4. Seabiscuit


----------



## purplefoal (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh, and Ruffian! I cried and cried... and cried at the end, but it was still an awesome movie!


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

Black Beauty, Spirit and Kraftur - The last ride.
I haven't seen most of the movies mentioned in this thread, but I actually didn't like Flicka, at all.


----------



## AmberPick (Jul 13, 2010)

The Black Stallion BOOKS are great.. I haven't watched the movie because my Aunt has claimed it will ruin it for me (I have nearly every Black Stallion book.. I think I missed like one of the later ones).. We will see, maybe one day I will break down and watch it!!

So far favorite horse movies are Hidalgo and Phar Lap and Horse Whisperer.. But really I love any movie with horses in it, my husband just informed me we have a Western channel that just plays Westerns all day long.  I also love Snowy River and Return to Snowy River.. If you put a horse in a book or a movie I will watch it..


----------



## TheRoughrider21 (Aug 25, 2009)

There's one movie I watched...it had Zac Efron in it and was called..."The Derby Stallion" It was really good. =)

http://www.blockbuster.com/browse/catalog/movieDetails/275008


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Hidalgo
Dreamer
RACING STRIPES!!!!! (come on!)
Spirit
Seabiscut
And prettmuch everything else


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Running Free (Very good)
The Black Stallion
Hidaglo
The Last Unicorn (it counts)


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Well Spirit is my fave.

also The Black Stallion
Flicka 
Dreamer
Seabiscuit
Hidalgo


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Lis said:


> Running Free (Very good)
> The Black Stallion
> Hidaglo
> The Last Unicorn (it counts)



oo i have Running Free on dvd but havnt had time for it yet


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Watch it. I enjoyed it, some really good looking horses.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

speedy da fish said:


> oo i have Running Free on dvd but havnt had time for it yet


Don't bother. In fact, throw the DVD away. 
_
Running Free_ is one of the absolute *worst* movies ever made, and I'm generally not that picky as long as the movie has pretty horses.

Compared to _Running Free_, _Racing Stripes_ should have been an Oscar nominated film! :rofl:

I haven't seen anyone mention _In Pursuit of Honor_. Wonderful film. I didn't even mind Don Johnson as the lead character. :wink:


----------



## Lis (Oct 29, 2009)

Haha see now I enjoyed it but didn't like Racing Stripes and I'm not a fan of the usual fare of girl meets horse then goes on to the Olympics. I liked the Black Stallion because it has Arabs in, that seals the deal for me.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

_The Black Stallion_ was a pretty good film, especially the first half.

The second half now, where the Black goes up against TBs and wins the race, I find completely unbelievable. So very much in the vein of 'girl and horsey win against all odds', except make it boy instead of a girl. 

I met not only the Black (Cass Ole), but also Kelly Reno years ago. The film had been out about a year, and the Arabian folks did an exhibition at the Capital Centre in Landover, MD. 

The Centre is long gone and is now parking for the Redskins stadium across the highway, but I remember it in its hey day. Yes, I'm old! :shock:


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

i love spirit : )

a co-worker just gave me a movie called leap of faith to watch..anyone watched it?


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

The Man From Snowy River is my all-time fav, followed closely by The Man From Snowy River Returns. Beautiful music, incredible stuntwork, amazing horses, hot Australian cowboys and good acting; it can't be beat! I also love Black Beauty, The Black Stallion, Hidalgo, and Seabiscuit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Speed Racer said:


> Don't bother. In fact, throw the DVD away.
> _
> Running Free_ is one of the absolute *worst* movies ever made, and I'm generally not that picky as long as the movie has pretty horses.


Is it one of these sappy, way too unrealistic movies?


----------



## EventersBabe (Oct 1, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Don't bother. In fact, throw the DVD away.
> 
> _Running Free_ is one of the absolute *worst* movies ever made, and I'm generally not that picky as long as the movie has pretty horses.
> 
> ...


That is your opinion. In my opinion its a GREAT movie 
I am gonna in fact buy it on DVD since i only had it on VHS.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

Regan7312 said:


> i love spirit : )
> 
> a co-worker just gave me a movie called leap of faith to watch..anyone watched it?


 
Leap of Faith is pretty good...they could have chosen some better actors though. But all in all I liked the story of it.


----------

